
Does Microsoft's Kumo Herald an Era of Visual Search? - nreece
http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/160629/does_microsofts_kumo_herald_an_era_of_visual_search.html
======
joshwprinceton
photocracy.org - the future of photo sorting?

